

What is the Worst Mistake ever made in Computer Programming? [null] - rhythmvs
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2013/08/09/what-is-the-worst-mistake-ever-made-in-computer-programming-that-proved-to-be-painful-for-programmers-for-years/

======
rhythmvs
Cfr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140631)

